# Today at the pet store



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Today I convinced my mom to let me go to the pet store, and I love it there because it is a smaller business and they let you hold the pets. They have tons of pets there, they had turkeys and Pomeranian puppies today, along with two litters of cats, and some rodents. Plus the birds, and fish, and lizards. 

There was the cutest little cockatiel there, she was a lutino with bright face patches, so at first I thought she was male. But a worker at the store said she was a female later, her owner was on vacation so she was there. I wanted to show my mom that I like birds and that I should get one, so I spent about twenty minutes with it. At first I put my finger near the cage to introduce myself, and a while later I put it closer and she began to play nibble/lick my finger. It was a weird feeling. After a while of that, she finally let me scratch her head. Oh, I loved it so much! Their feathers are very soft. My mom saw me and was obvious charmed by it, if it were for sale she would have bought it. She knows how much research I have done.
Anyway, I was charmed by this little one and thought I would share it with you :3

Ooh, and for you budgie lovers out there, they had handled budgies in a cage, it was like an aquarium without water. There were three that were probably a week or two old, and they had the tinyest little ones, they were one day old! Most of their bird section consisted of budgies, followed by canaries and finches.:budgie:

They also had baby lovebirds, maybe rosy faced coloring, and you could put your finger by the glass and they would follow it. They were so cute! They were about a month old, they had all their feathers.
They also had a blue and gold macaw, which was really pretty. Also a parrot let, which was singing. Oh, and a black-headed caique, which was really friendly.

Sorry for the long post, I was just wanting to share my day


----------



## satma (Oct 23, 2015)

Sounds like you had quite the day  thanks for sharing. Sounds like your ready to take on the commitment of a lil birdy friend.


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

satma said:


> Sounds like you had quite the day  thanks for sharing. Sounds like your ready to take on the commitment of a lil birdy friend.


Thanks, Yeah, I had a lot of fun. I have done lots of research, and I am sure that I am ready to be a bird owner :3


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
I'm glad you enjoyed your time at the pet shop. 
So have you decided what type bird you plan to get?*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

It sounds like you were in your element with all the cute little birds and animals. Is your mom going to let you get a bird?


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> I'm glad you enjoyed your time at the pet shop.
> So have you decided what type bird you plan to get?*


Yes, I am going to get a cockatiel. :3


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Niamhf said:


> It sounds like you were in your element with all the cute little birds and animals. Is your mom going to let you get a bird?


I am pretty sure, she is getting more convinced by the day. :3
Also my grandma and grandpa are wearing her down. I constantly mention it, or list facts about it. I think she is going to get me one for Christmas, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Excellent choice for you I feel. Sounds like your getting just what you wish for:fingerx:


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Pretty boy said:


> Excellent choice for you I feel. Sounds like your getting just what you wish for:fingerx:


 thanks!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Should a like you had a great time st the pet store! Can't wait to meet your feathered friend soon


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I hope you get your birdie for Christmas :fingerx:
I know you're going to love it!*


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> Should a like you had a great time at the pet store! Can't wait to meet your feathered friend soon


Same here!


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

eduardo said:


> *I hope you get your birdie for Christmas :fingerx:
> I know you're going to love it!*


Thank you! 
I know I will too!


----------

